# Buying a bike from Dick's - Is the extended warranty worth it?



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

So, I think I'm going to break down and buy a Diamondback Response. They have an extended warranty that is $45 for one year and $65 for two years. It covers pretty much anything done to it. They replace it or if they can't then they pay for it. It also includes a tune up each year. Is it worth it to get the warranty? I'm clueless on how to fix anything and am just starting to ride so not sure how much to expect in repairs or maintenance each year. Anybody have any experience with the warranty, good or bad? Would you recommend it or take your chances just starting out?


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Starting out, there are a lot of things that you can do on your own with simple tools just using youtube videos, but there are also a lot of things that will be beyond your skill set starting out. 

Seems like a good deal to me. If I could spend 65 dollars for two years of comprehensive maintenance for my bike I would jump on it since I spend 50 bucks every few months for work on it. 

That being said, I have no idea how good their service is, how reliable the warranty is, or even really what to expect with diamondback bikes. Maybe you could search their website for reviews on the bikes and see if any mention being happy with the warranty or not.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I took my first bike to the shop a bunch so I'd say it's probably worth a one year warranty. My first bike was a $400 Specialized Rockhopper and I screwed up a bunch of stuff trying to fix it myself. But I learned a lot in the process. The advantage to a warranty is that you can try to fix stuff yourself and take it in if you mess it up.

How convenient is it to get your bike to Dick's? If it's convenient, I'd get the warranty.

I've watched the guys at Dick's wrenching bikes and they aren't bad. They have a real shop so it's not like the kid in the back of a Wal-Mart who is putting together bikes one minute and lawn furniture the next.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the two year warranty and am glad I did. I broke stuff from very hard riding. They fixed it without question. At the same time, they replaced cables and the chain -- just because it seemed like a good idea. When I over stressed the BB, they put in an upgraded model. I have since replaced the bike with a much better bike and miss the Dick's warranty.


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah about the BB I have heard now from 3 people that the Diamondback BB's tend to wear quickly so the warranty would be pretty worth it almost for that part alone


----------

